# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulun seudun paikallisliikenne raiteille?

## Mikko Laaksonen

Oulun seudun vihreät järjestävät ma 5.3 lättähattuajelun, jolla keskustellaan paikallisliikenteestä Oulun seudulla. 




> 5.3.2007 Oulun seudun paikallisliikenne raiteille?
> 
> Liikkuva seminaari. Hyppää lättähatun kyytiin, kiidämme Oulu-Kempele-Liminka laadukkaan ohjelman siivittämänä. Vieraina myös kansanedustaja Oras Tynkkynen sekä Mikko Laaksonen Turusta. Olisko Oulun seudun paikallisliikennettä mahdollista hoitaa raideliikenteen keinoin? Tule kuulemaan ja ottamaan kantaa. Mukana myös eduskuntavaaliehdokkaita.
> 
> lähtö klo 12.25 Oulun rautatieasemalta
> klo 12.40 pysähdys Kempeleessä
> klo 13.05 saavutaan Liminkaan
> klo 13.05-14.35 Limingan asemaravintola: kansanedustaja Oras Tynkkynen ja Mikko Laaksonen puhuvat raideliikenteen kehittämisestä Oulun seudulla. Kahvitarjoilu.
> klo 14.35 lähtö Limingasta
> ...

----------


## kemkim

> Oulun seudun vihreät järjestävät ma 5.3 lättähattuajelun, jolla keskustellaan paikallisliikenteestä Oulun seudulla.


Harmi, kun tieto tästä tuli niin myöhään. Olisi voinut järjestellä menoja paremmin, kun olisi tiennyt pari viikkoa etukäteen. Viikonloppuna olisi ehtinyt paremmin lisäksi, kun maanantai on monella työpäivä ja Oulu on kaukana.

----------


## ultrix

Oras taisi mainita mulle epäselvästi asiasta jotain jokin aika sitten, mutta tosiaan, olisi ollut kiva jos tämä olisi ollut hyvissä ajoin esillä kunnolla. Päivän varoitusajalla Ouluun ei ole mikään ihan läpihuutojuttu.

Jos joku paikalla olleista otti kuvia, olisi kiva katsella!  :Smile:

----------


## Nortsu

Miksipä ei paikallisliikennettä voisi laittaa raiteille,mutta miten kannattavaa se olisi
Eteläsuuntaan olisi Kaakkuri,Kempele,Tupos ja Liminka suurimmat paikat jossa junalla voisi olla käyttäjiä.
Kaakkuri,tulevaisuudessa Oulun suurin kaupunginosa,asutus on liian kaukana radasta ja leviää Maikkulan ja Iinatin suuntaa eli poispäin radasta.
Kempele,asema kyllä hyvässä paikassa kunnan keskustassa,mutta asukkaat ei eli kunnan suurimat asutusalueet ovat radan ja Pohjantien itäpuolella eli liian kaukana. 
Tupos,asutus liian kaukana radasta ja liian laajalla alueella eli linja-auto on houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto.
Liminka on ainoa paikka jossa on asutusta aseman lähettyvillä enemmän,mutta siirtyisivätkö siltikään junan käyttäjiksi ja olisiko edes niitä riittävästi.
Tuosta pystyy päättelemään että linja-auto pitää puolensa meleko hyvin viellä pitkään koska kumminkin kaupunkiin pääsee Limingastakin ½tunnin välein bussilla niinkuin muistakin ym.kohteista

----------


## kaakkuri

Ajatus on ylevä, pakko myöntää, mutta katsaus karttaan taitaa romuttaa ajatuksen.

Rautatiet ovat olleet kaavoituksessa melun ja liikenteen aiheuttaman vaaran takia maastonkohtia joita täytyy varoa ja väistää sekä joilta kansalaisia tulee suojata. Siksi(-kin) yhdyskuntarakenne on asemakaavoitettu muualle kuin ratalinjojen lähelle kymmenien vuosien ajan jolloin tuon seutukunnan kasvun ajat ovat olleet. Väkimäärä on siroteltu Oulussa ja ympäristökunnissa pelloille sekä metsiin umpikujien varsiin niin väljästi että kumipyöräisellä, kiskoihin sitomattomallakin joukkoliikenteellä on vaikeuksia selvitä kilpailussa autoliikennettä vastaan. Asutus on lisäksi pääosin pientaloissa jolloin yksittäisen umpikujan varressa asuu verrattain vähän potentiaalisia matkustajia.

Paikallis- ja aluekeskuksista suuntautuva liikenne seutukeskukseen on toki moottoritiellä katsottuna (alueellisessa mittakaavassa) suurta, mutta kummassakaan päässä mahdollista rataliikennettä ei ole sellaisia asutus- tai työpaikkakeskittymiä että ilman (huonoksi ilmoitettua) liityntäliikennettä monikaan kulkisi rautateillä. Työpaikat kun ovat myös hajallaan pitkin seutukuntaa, niin aikaisempi ajattelu työväen asumisalueilta tehtaalle menevästä joukkoliikenteestä ei oikein enää toimi. Kaiken ollessa hajallaan liikennevirrat menevät niin pieniksi että palkkakuskilla toimivan joukkoliikenteen kilpailukyky rapautuu suhteessa itsepalveluperiaatteella toimivaan henkilöautoon.

Pikaraitiovaunu tietenkin muuttaa kaiken toiseksi, se on selvä asia jo nyt.

----------


## SlaverioT

Hieman pohjustusta:
Nykyisin kansainväliset yritykset tarvitsevat riittävän työssäkäyntialueen väestöpohjan jotta ne edes harkitsevat alueelle sijoittumisista/jäämistä. Väestöpohjan olisi hyvä olla ehkä jotain >300.000. Lisäksi olisi hyvä olla kansainvälinen lentokenttä. Sitähän Oulu jo tavoittelee.

Tavat jolla jolla työssäkäyntialuetta voidaan kasvattaa:
1. Nopea lähijunaliikenne (vrt.oikorata)
2. Moottoritiet

Jälkimmäinen hyödyttää lähes ainoastaan yksityisautoilua ja itsessään lisäisi investointitarvetta Oulun kantakaupungin alueella(maanalaisia parkkihalleja/tunneleja). Oulussahan on noudatettu jo 2. vaihtoehtoa. 

Raidelähiliikenteen suuntia:

Pohjoinen suunta
Oulu-Kemi(Tornio?)
Matka-aika arvio 1:20-1:30

Eteläinen suunta
Oulu-Raahe/Ylivieska
Matka-aika arvio 0:50/1:10

Tunnin vuoroväli ruuhka-aikaan
Ylivieskaan ja Kemi on olisi syytä liikennöidä >Sn 120km/h kalustolla
Raahen voisi ehkä liikennöidä duoratikalla.

----------


## kemkim

> Tavat jolla jolla työssäkäyntialuetta voidaan kasvattaa:
> 1. Nopea lähijunaliikenne (vrt.oikorata)
> 2. Moottoritiet


Muistammehan myös vaihtoehdon 3. Asutuksen tiivistäminen. Omakotitalot matalaksi ja kerrostaloja tilalle, niin taas mahtuu väkeä lisää. Ennen rakennusten purkua on harrastettu enemmänkin, mutta nykyään meininki on ihmeellistä, kun mitään ei saisi muuttaa, hyvä jos saa edes pelloille rakentaa uutta. Ekologisen yhdyskuntarakenteen tuottaminen pitäisi olla ensisijainen tavoite, muutosvastarinta jääköön toiseksi.

----------


## SlaverioT

Voisiko olla mahdollista, että kaikki ihmiset ei halua asua kerrostaloissa?
Ja eikö vanhan purkaminen ja uuden infrastruktuurin rakentaminen kuluta energiaa? 
Eikö parasta olisi, että ihmiset voisivat asua missä haluavat?

----------


## Wänskä

Heti kun alueellinen liikenteensuunnittelu voi alkaa VR:n monopolin poistuttua, olisi järkevää aloittaa järjestelyt tiheän paikallisjunaliikenteen saamiseksi Raaheen ja Haaparantaan. Raahen ja Oulun välillä on jo nyt niin paljon työssäkäyntiä paikkakunnalta toiselle, että kysyntää taatusti olisi. Haaparannan juna taas palvelisi vahvasti myös Kemi-Tornion ja Tornion-Haaparannan aluetta, ei vain radanvarren taajamista Ouluun suuntautuvaa työssäkäynti- ja asiointiliikennettä. Mikäli vuoroja olisi tunnin välein päivittäin klo 6-24, ei liene vaikeata epäillä paikallisjunaliikenteen menestystä. Oulun ja Haaparannan liikenne voitaisiin aloittaa nopeasti, koska yksi raide riittäisi. Oulusta etelään taas radan kapasiteetti on sen verran suuremmalla koetuksella, että riittäisivätkö nykyiset kohtauspaikat vai tarvittaisiinko toinen raide Tuomiojalle saakka? 

Entä olisiko mahdollista ottaa uudelleen käyttöön seisakkeet joilla juna pysähtyisi vain tarvittaessa, esim. Dm12-kalustolla sen ei luulisi olevan ongelma. Kemin ja Tornion välillä ei ole suuria kyliä, mutta mikäli junaan voisi tarvittaessa nousta Yli-Raumolta, Ala-Raumolta, Kyläjoelta ja Pörhölästä, sehän olisi aivan mahtavaa... Ja kun liikennettä olisi säännöllisesti joka tunti, ihmiset uskaltaisivat käyttääkin sitä. Eivätkä nuo mahdolliset pysähdykset kai niin paljon aikatauluja hidastaisi? Unelmallinen paikka omakotitalorakentamiseen, helposti maaseudulta töihin ja kouluun Kemiin, Tornioon, Haaparannalle ja Ouluun.

Olisiko peräti mahdollista seuraavanlainen Perämerenkaarta yhdistävä juna: Haaparanta - Alatornio x - Pudas x - Tornio - Yli-Raumo x - Ala-Raumo x - Kyläjoki x - Pörhölä x - Laurila - Kemi-Tornio-lentoasema - Mäntylä x - Kemi - Ritikka x - Viantie x - Simo - Kuivaniemi - Myllykangas x - Olhava - Ii - Haukipudas - Kello x- Herukka - Pateniemi - Oulun yliopisto (Yliopistolle pyöräily- tai kävelymatkaa 1,5 km) Koskela -Tuira - Myllytulli - Oulu?

Eteläpuolella pysähdyspaikkoja olisivat nyt vähintään Kempele - Tupos - Liminka - Ruukki - Pattijoki - Raahe - Kummatti - Rautaruukki. Menisikö liiallisuuksiin, jos juna voisi pysähtyä tarvittaessa jopa puolentoista kilometrin välein Oulun lisäksi niin Torniossa, Kemissä kuin Raahessakin? Mielestäni silloin se todella olisi houkutteleva ja helppo; yhä useamman matka lähimmälle seisakkeelle olisi alle kilometrin ja junasta olisi hyötyä jopa Kemin, Tornion tai Raahen sisäisessä  liikenteessä. Monestihan juna olisi hyvä, mutta kun asemalle onkin 2,5 kilometriä (vaikka asuisi Kemissä radanvarrella) ja työpaikka Myllytullissa (jos juna pysähtyisi vain Tuirassa ja Oulun pääasemalla), niin onpas se auto helpompi...

Täällä kun muuten monesti muistutetaan tiiviin asuntorakentamisen tärkeydestä niin kannattaa kyllä muistaa esimerkiksi Kyrölän seisake Järvenpäässä. Toisella puolen on pelkkää peltoa ja toisella puolen omakotitaloja, mutta kummasti vain tunnin välein liikennöivällä junalla on käyttäjiä. (Vaikka kuulinkin eräänä hiljaisena sunnuntaina konduktöörin sanovan toiselleen Kyrölässä: "Täällähän on väkeä kuin SaiPan matsissa.")

Säännöllinen, tunnin välein kulkeva paikallisjuna tiheine pysähdyksineen Raahesta Haaparannalle, ja vieläpä, kun polkupyörän saa ottaa ilmaiseksi mukaan, niin sepäs se vasta olisi mannaa aluekehitykselle. Kätevää muuten, kun on sentään Suomessa yksi kaupunki, jossa on ratayhteys aivan lentokentän viereen...

----------


## Junantuoma

> Hieman pohjustusta:
> Nykyisin kansainväliset yritykset tarvitsevat riittävän työssäkäyntialueen väestöpohjan jotta ne edes harkitsevat alueelle sijoittumisista/jäämistä. Väestöpohjan olisi hyvä olla ehkä jotain >300.000. Lisäksi olisi hyvä olla kansainvälinen lentokenttä. Sitähän Oulu jo tavoittelee.


Kansainvälisillä yrityksillä on Suomessa monenlaisia toimintoja. Suome kotipaikkanaan pitävien yhtiöitten pääkonttorit kyllä sijoitetaan yleensä pääkaupunkiseudulle, mutta tuotantoa on ympäri maan. Myös monia ulkomaiseen omistukseen päätyneitä tuotantolaitoksia on eri puolella maata, melko pienilläkin paikkakunnilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Eikö parasta olisi, että ihmiset voisivat asua missä haluavat?


Varmasti niiden ihmisten kannalta, mutta pitää muistaa myös ympäristöasiat. Useimmat ihmiset lienevät sen verran itsekkäitä, että miettivät ensin itseään ja sitten vasta ympäristöä. Siksi he valitsevat mielestään valistuneita poliittisia päättäjiä, jotka tekevät nämä vaikeat päätökset, ajattelevat yhteistä etua yksilön edun sijaan. Itse he eivät jättäisi tupakoimatta baarissa, mutta jos siihen tulee käsky ylhäältä, niin sitten se jo onnistuu. Samoin, jos kerrostaloasumisesta ja tiiviistä pientaloasumisesta tehdään trendikästä ja niitä aletaan rakentaa suuremmassa määrin, ja omakotiasumista metsän keskellä vaikeutetaan, niin kysyntä kohdistuu varmaankin enemmän kerrostaloihin ja tiiviiseen pientaloasumiseen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Olisiko peräti mahdollista seuraavanlainen Perämerenkaarta yhdistävä juna: Haaparanta - Alatornio x - Pudas x - Tornio - Yli-Raumo x - Ala-Raumo x - Kyläjoki x - Pörhölä x - Laurila - Kemi-Tornio-lentoasema - Mäntylä x - Kemi - Ritikka x - Viantie x - Simo - Kuivaniemi - Myllykangas x - Olhava - Ii - Haukipudas - Kello x- Herukka - Pateniemi - Oulun yliopisto (Yliopistolle pyöräily- tai kävelymatkaa 1,5 km) Koskela -Tuira - Myllytulli - Oulu?


Ihmettelen vähän x-pysähdysten paikkojen tai ainakin niiden nimien valintaa. Muistaakseni mm. Hedman, Kemin historia I&II kertoo, että ainoa alkuperäinen väliasema Kemi-Tornio-välillä oli puolessa välissä sijaitseva Kaakamo.  Se lienee vieläkin merkittävin maaseutuasutus tuolla välillä, ainakin jos Alaraumo ja Yliraumo ovat erikseen.  Tornion kaupungin sivuilta löytyy Tornion sisäisten bussilinjojen aikataulut, joissa ei esiinny nimeä Alatornio.  Kaupunginosa on nimeltään Kirkonmäki ja radan itäpuolella Pirkkiö, kertoo Tornion kaupungin 2006 painattama kartta, on ehkä myös netissä. Kartassa ainoa Alatornion on kirkko.  Jos tarkoitus ei ole liikennöidä nostalgiajunia, olisi ehkä parempi käyttää nykyisiä nimiä.  Jos Ritikan seisake on tarkoitettu Möylyntien tasoristeykseen, niin radanviertä kulkevalla tiellä pikavuoropysäkin nimi on Möyly th. Kuitenkaan Möyly ei ole tunnettu paikannimenä, kulmakunta on nimeltään Kulmankylä.  Oulun yliopiston seisakkeen nimi kai olisi mieluiten Teknologiakylä tai Teknopolis tai Technopolis.... Tosin turkulaisetkaan eivät onnistuneet muuttamaan Kupittaata DataStopiksi.  Oulussa radan länsipuoli on Rajakylän kaupunginosaa ja moottoritien/ Pohjantien  itäpuoli Linnanmaan kaupunginosaa.  Radan ja Pohjantien väliin jäävän alueen virallisesta kuulumisesta jompaankumpaan ei ole nyt tähän hätään tietoa.

Jos tunnin välein kulkevan paikallisjunan maksajaa ei löydy, niin miten olisi Helsinki-Oulu-pendolinojen jatkoyhteys taajamajunalla = kiskobussilla Tornioon/Haaparannalle?

----------

